# Hello from KS



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello, 

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've already replied to a few other posts, so though I should say hello. 

I've been riding horses for 22 years and was trained by Becky Douglas Holder in my younger years. I used to show, but now I ride for pleasure and mainly just trail ride. 

I am owned by a 15 year old Appaloosa gelding named KC, whom I've had for almost 9 years. He's a varnish roan and about 16hh. He's a big ham and knows how to smile and give kisses on command. 

I also have 2 minatures (Grae and O'Malley) that I rescued almost 2 years ago. They just get to be pampered pets. 

In March,I bought my dream horse who I renamed Allegro. He's a 17.2hh solid black Percheron gelding (see my avatar) who is just the most awesome horse ever. He's green broke, so we have some work to do, but I look forward to the both of us growing together through the process.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome! have fun posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome to the site!!! hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, one Kansan to another


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
nice to meet you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

This seems like a great place with awesome people!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome from south west kansas......judging from the barn behind him belle air area?...


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Kansas_Twister

I'm not sure where Belle Air is, but I'm northeast about 30-45 min. east of Kansas City. 

My horses are not longer at the stable in my avatar photo. We've moved to the country.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum! 
cute horse!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

oops miss spelt it it's bel air it's up near wichita ,remember seeing a barn like that near there when my husband use to take me for drives to get away from the hospital that my son was at.


----------

